# Sleeping problems from long hours work and hard gym workouts?



## Get_Involved91 (May 10, 2011)

Hi

I've been getting some problems sleeping after 10-12hr days at work as I work a split starting 6-7am-12-2pm, then back on at 4-6pm - 10pm-12am.. Gym in between.

Wondering would something like valium be ok for the nights I cant sleep too well? Easy a bit of the stress, tight muscles and aid sleep?

Or if not what else would help with this?

I've heard alot of bodybuilders do codiene/valium. Is this likely to help?

Cheers in advance


----------



## RSHC (Feb 4, 2011)

I've experienced that too, physically exhausted but mentally awake and energetic. Valium works an absolute treat, although don't do it too regularly...you don't want benzo withdrawal sympthoms!

10mg valium has me half in dreamland before even hitting the pillow instead of my usual hours of insomnia, you'll be completely relaxed and fast asleep in minutes when its kicks in. :thumb: :thumb :

You can use smaller doses of the valium if you just want to be relaxed/chilled to fall asleep gradually.

Failing that smoke enough heavy weed/hashish and you'll be out for the count also!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Be careful with codine or valium, they are both addictive, i had a friend lose 7 years of her life to Codine


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Try Kalms tea mate.


----------



## Get_Involved91 (May 10, 2011)

I've tried fruit teas and they didnt do much for me other than horny 

Did 20mg diaz last night and it did help me out but still woke up too early. Perhaps the 4 beers I also consumed..


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

20mg diazepam and four beers! Your meant to avoid alcohol of those you know?! Be careful mate

Have you tried-

5-HTP

Melatonin

ZMA

Or even afew nytol one a nights!


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

warm milk and a banana always makes me sleepy


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Just hearing the Eastenders theme tune n im out like a light!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Just thought have you ever heard of tramadol My doc has just gave me some 50mg ones the other week because I couldn't sleep with back pain and he said "with you being a big lad you can take x2 up to 5 times a day" fcuk me I got home and took two and within 1 hour I was out for the count and slept like 13 hours and woke, head fcuked, confused and didn't know where I was or anything! Never taking them again believe me

So you could try them and only take x1 and try and get lower dose than 50mg if you can!


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

Valium will work if your not used to taking them

But I recommend ambien/zolpidem as these work a treat and you don't feel groggy the next day


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Melatonin without doubt, its brilliant. Whats valium?


----------



## bmc (Aug 2, 2007)

kieren1234 said:


> Melatonin without doubt, its brilliant. Whats valium?


Valium as in diazepam it's a benzo drug


----------

